# Free Atlantic City Buffet Coupons



## Art4th (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a BOGO free coupon for the buffet at Trump Taj Mahal and one for Trump Plaza. They expire on 12/30/09. If anyone can use them, shoot me a PM and I'll mail them out. The one for the Taj is good anytime, the Plaza isn't valid on Saturday, Sunday or holidays.

Art


----------



## happybaby (Dec 17, 2009)

We were just at AC in October and I believe they did away with the Buffet at The Trump Plaza,   Not sure about The Taj.

It was in our coupon book when DH signed up for his own players card and they told us then that the buffet was not available although the coupon was in the book     

They still have Sultan's Feast at the Taj but did away with the buffet at Trump Plaza.


----------



## Art4th (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info. We were there in October too and we ate at the Trump Plaza buffet. We must have gotten in just under the wire. It wasn't all that great, but for $14 for two of us the price was right. I'm not too surprised that it closed though. The Taj buffet is better, and the one at Showboat is very good...all-you-can-eat whole lobster on Saturdays.


----------

